
Google Turning into AI Company to Win New Markets Like Cloud and Transportation - denzil_correa
https://www.cbinsights.com/research/report/google-strategy-teardown/
======
chewz
I wish you well Google, really.

But do some simple excercises first before starting something more ambitious
with AI.

Like autocorrect that knows if logged in user prefers female or male forms. Or
perhaps smarter search engine that helps discover knowledge not just crap
copy-cat sites. Or perhaps News or Youtube recommendations that won't go down
to lowest common denominator. Or Music recommendations that will learn and
adapt from my listening habbits.

